# Vancouver - cherry shrimp order



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

Mods, please feel free to move this if it's in the wrong place.

Oleg, over at petshrimp.com, is placing an order through the site for cherry shrimp, and is trying to get as many people together for the order as we can to combine the costs of shipping and customs.

He's already placed his order and it's shipping this weekend, so if you'd like to get in on this, please pm me asap.


----------

